
The Lioness Programming Language - louisdh
https://github.com/louisdh/lioness
======
hacker_9
Interested to know why this language made the front page?

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Same reason everything else makes it - enough people thought it looked
interesting to upvote.

~~~
hacker_9
Any elaboration on what is interesting exactly?

~~~
nur0n
Not sure why this was downvoted. I don't see anything in the design which
shows that the language is designed for math. The math functions included in
the standard library seem basic, even when compared to general purpose
languages. I don't mean to rag on someone's work, but why would I use this
over Sage/MATLAB/R?

~~~
dnautics
Matlab is no free and R often has confusing syntax. Why would you use it over
_Julia_ (which it looks like, syntactically)

------
eridius
What's the actual point of this language? If you want a good set of
mathematical functions, why build a whole new language instead of just
building a library of mathematical functions for an existing language?

------
pducks32
Not sure how many people know the back story based on the comments I've read.
This language was designed by Louis D'hauwe for his iOS app Pixture. He wanted
a language that could be used for shader like features on his app but Apple
doesn't allow user executable code or compilers so he built his own in Swift
only.

------
laurent123456
From the examples, it looks like any other general purpose C-like language. In
which way is it designed for mathematical purposes? Is it because of better
precision of floating point numbers or something like this?

------
itsuart
>All numbers are floating point

But why?

~~~
zeckalpha
This could enable NaN-tagging as an implementation technique.

~~~
itsuart
Oh. Learned something new today, thanks!

------
DonbunEf7
Having only IEEE 754 floats is a very limiting design decision, but okay.

------
big_spammer
I couldn't find in the source code where types are inferred.

------
jetti
The link under standard library heading leads to a 404.

~~~
louisdh
Should be fixed!

